# Hilton Head - Island Links at Coral reef



## Marvin

Anyone out there know anything about this resort?  I have it on hold, but can find no reviews.  I think it may have changed ownership in the last couple of years.


----------



## Steve

I believe that resort was developed by Epic.  After their financial meltdown, it was taken over by Sunterra.  You can find pictures and info on the resort at http://secure.sunterra.com/US/rs-l3.aspx?resort=ILR

Steve


----------



## pedro47

As you enter Port Royal Plantation from from the mainland, Island Links will be on your left.  Nice resort, small number of villas on site, rooms are very large in size, you are near a golf course and shopping area.

There is a current review on Island Links under TUG Resort Database.

You are about a 1 1/2 from the beach.  Public beach access is near the Marriott Baroney.


----------



## RumpleMom

Your title combines two different resorts.

Island Links by Coral Resorts (Gold Crown) is in the Port Royal Plantation. It is a beautiful resort with 2 pools, one is called a super pool.  I saw the super pool under construction last summer.  The beach access is by the Westin Hotel.  Each unit has free golf for 4 daily, just pay the cart fee and 1 free hour of tennis.  Also use of the Westin's weight room for no extra charge. 

Coral Reef (Gold Crown)  is in the Shipyard Plantation and also in the Coral  Resorts family.  The beach access is by the Crowne Plaza Hotel.  We stayed in Shipyard last summer, but not the Coral Reef.  It looked very nice with a nice pool area.

HTH


----------



## Marvin

Thanks for the replies.  Based on the info that you all provided, I found out that the Island Links Resort (at Coral Reef) is one of several resorts operating under the Coral Reef group.  It was orginally owned by Epic, who went belly up, and then purchased by Sunterra, then all but 18 units were purchased by Coral Reef.   Those units owned by CR have all been newly refurbished, with completion just last year.  I was told that very little, if anything had been done at the Sunterra
units.  It sounds to me that the resort is OK now.  I think we are going to give it a try next winter, and if we do, we will post a review.

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## vkhome

I have owned at island Links since the second year of development.  We went through some tough times when Epic took over, but each owner paid a hefty assessment and, to my knowledge, all the units have been redecorated from top to bottom.  the unit we book every year looks gorgeous - better than the original.. They also redid the clubhouse and grounds and pools.

Everyone I know who has stayed there has liked it.  The mid-island location is also good and the Westin is really fun.
'
Joanne


----------



## Marvin

Thanks for the info, vkhome.  I have confirmed my week there for  the second week in January, 07.  We generally stay a couple of weeks in Myrtle Beach during that time frame and have generally had good luck with the weather.  We like the off season as long as we have a decent unit for the bad weather days!


----------



## vkhome

Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## cpnuser

I believe it is Coral Resortsinstead of Coral Reef that owns Island Links(7630). Units are lovely. The location(mid island) is great. Enjoy!


----------



## Marvin

cpnuser:

Thanks!  I was confused when I first started looking for info on Island Links because I was finding two resorts by that same name, but my reservation is for RCI # 7630 and that does appear to be called "Island Links by Coral Resorts".
When I first saw it, RCI was calling it "Island Links by Coral Reef", and that led to some of the confusion.  Do you know whether we will get any golf privileges as exchangers?  How about bicycles?  Any tips for a January vacation will be appreciated!


----------



## cpnuser

We own at Island Links(every third year), and do have golf privileges.  Since we have not stayed there yet, I'm not sure if there are bikes with each unit.


----------



## vkhome

Bikes do not come with the untis but they enclose info on renting bikes and have a special discount with one of the bike companies (I forget which one).


----------



## Marvin

Thanks for the additional info!


----------



## PaulC

I am checking into Island Links Resort (RCI#1473) this Sunday.  I booked it through my Club Sunterra. Are you saying that the Sunterra units have not been remodeled?  The RCI website showed new décor and the reviews for 1473 talk about them being refurbished.


----------



## PaulC

I am checking into Island Links Resort (RCI#1473) this Sunday.  I booked it through my Club Sunterra. Are you saying that the Sunterra units have not been remodeled?  The RCI website showed new décor and the reviews for 1473 talk about them being refurbished.


----------



## Marvin

I called the resort and talked to someone there and that person gave me the info about Sunterra.  When I asked about the ownership, she told me that sunterra had 18 units there and nothing much had been done to any of them, but all units purchased by Coral Resorts had been completely refurbished.  I hope, for your sake, that she was wrong and that you find your unit to be of good quality.  BTW, both resorts are shown as RCI Gold Crowns.


----------



## PaulC

I called today and the person that answered said that Sunterra units were done first, but not as extensive.  I guess I will find out on Sunday.

thanks!


----------



## Marvin

PaulC:
If you have any good tips or info after you return, let me know!


----------



## cissy

I'm curious.  My neice and her husband purchased a 3 bedroom at Island Links through Coral Resorts last year when they were visiting me on HH.  It was brand new, and gorgeous.  The problem is that now they are having difficulty reserving it even though they are owners.  They were told at time of purchase that they were entitled to 2 1/2 weeks per year at 9000 points each, but when they called to reserve, were told it would cost them 83,000 for one week.  Has anyone else had similar problems?


----------



## pedro47

During your visit be careful Coral Resort have some high pressure sale staff.


----------



## elaine

*it sounds like what they bougth was off-time, last minute weeks*

the 2.5 weeks for 9000 points looks like RCI points vacations with in the 45 day window.  2.5 X 9000 is about 23,000 points---i don't know if that would even get you a studio in low season.
83,000 points is the point range for a 2 BR at Coral Reef (also by Coral Resorts) in high season (summer).  I assume Island Links is about the same points value. 

 They will not be able to reserve anything anywhere for a full week in high season.  They need to read TUG and find out how to use points.  There are plenty of nice places you can go for 23,000 points---but it is most likely a 1 BR for 4 days, not a full week.
Unfortunately, this far after the sale, there is little that they can do.  They need to read their contract to see exactly what they bought.  TUGGERS here can help them make the best use of their points.  IF they can travel in off-seasons (non school holidays), then they will have more choices.


----------



## mowilson49

*Cissy:*

We were told a similar story.  That we could stay at any of their resorts on Hilton Head Island for 7500 points which would give us 4-6 weeks per year there.  Now we have found out through RPI that this is totally false.  I am looking into this.  Please contact me at mowilson49@comcast.net.


----------



## vkhome

I posted last April about my experience with the Coral Resorts/Island Links staff.  We bought Island Links maybe 10 years ago and were contemplating changing from the "non-points" system to the "points" system (we never converted when the newer units were developed).  I won't recap the story, but it was laughable (unfortunately it would not have been so for an unsuspecting buyer).
Bottom line- while I love the timeshare itself - watch out for the sales folks there.  I find them way less than honest in their "presentation."


----------



## tome64

We were there last month and went to the "update".  Not only were we lied to but the presented was rude.  After raising my voice in rebuttal, he then tried to talk us into leaving without receiving any rewards for attending.
Avaid this presentation like the plague!!


----------



## Lakesgal

tome64 said:


> We were there last month and went to the "update".  Not only were we lied to but the presented was rude.  After raising my voice in rebuttal, he then tried to talk us into leaving without receiving any rewards for attending.
> Avaid this presentation like the plague!!


I bought Island Links thru Coral Resorts and NOTHING they told me is true. I am in the process of putting together a Class Action suit against them and need people who are owners to "band together" to resolve this misconduct. I have an attorney who will help us. If you are an owner and upset with Coral Resorts, please let me know if you are interested in joining us. Thanks.


----------



## Lakesgal

mowilson49 said:


> We were told a similar story.  That we could stay at any of their resorts on Hilton Head Island for 7500 points which would give us 4-6 weeks per year there.  Now we have found out through RPI that this is totally false.  I am looking into this.  Please contact me at mowilson49@comcast.net.


Please see my post under "Lakesgal". You will never be able to stay at Hilton Head for the points they gave us. They told me the same thing about 3 wks. vacation for the points but they meant "off season" and someplace no one wants. If you are an owner and interested in joining our "cause", please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Lakesgal

cissy said:


> I'm curious.  My neice and her husband purchased a 3 bedroom at Island Links through Coral Resorts last year when they were visiting me on HH.  It was brand new, and gorgeous.  The problem is that now they are having difficulty reserving it even though they are owners.  They were told at time of purchase that they were entitled to 2 1/2 weeks per year at 9000 points each, but when they called to reserve, were told it would cost them 83,000 for one week.  Has anyone else had similar problems?


I know a person who bought the same deal and quit paying because she can't get into the resort she bought. Please see my post under Lakesgal and let me know if they would like to join our suit. Thanks.


----------



## Lakesgal

pedro47 said:


> During your visit be careful Coral Resort have some high pressure sale staff.


Not only is it high pressure, they out-and-out lie to you to get you sign the contract. I know, I did! They said they would sell my old timeshare within 90 days and I could use the money to pay off the new contract. Well, they never sold it and now I'm stuck with 2 timeshares, maintenance fees, taxes, etc. I am putting together a Class Action suit against Coral Resorts. Anyone want to join me?


----------



## Lakesgal

cpnuser said:


> We own at Island Links(every third year), and do have golf privileges.  Since we have not stayed there yet, I'm not sure if there are bikes with each unit.


I purchased the same third year timeshare for points. Good Luck getting in because they didn't give you enough points to stay there. Did you also get a "free builders week"? Did they offer you $2500 yr to turn it back in in January of every year? I'm sure they didn't tell you that it was a "seperate" deal complete with maintenance fees, taxes, etc. Plus, to use it would cost over $1000 cash. Please see my post regarding the Class Action suit. I'm looking for volunteers. Thanks.


----------



## vkhome

You might want to start a separate thread to inform folks who might be interested in learning about your law suit.


----------



## luv2vacation

tome64 said:


> We were there last month and went to the "update".  Not only were we lied to but the presented was rude.  After raising my voice in rebuttal, he then tried to talk us into leaving without receiving any rewards for attending.
> Avaid this presentation like the plague!!



We encountered exactly the same thing when we went to an "update" 2 years ago.  I'll never do that again.  It really is a shame. though, because we bought long before Coral Resorts (took over) and we really do love it there.  It is a beautiful resort and there have also been great improvements since Reba Management and Coral Resorts came in.  Unfortunately, with the reputation their sales department is getting (and deserving), soon no one will want to go there.


----------



## sehenry

*Hilton Head - Island Links*

My husband and I recently purchased a time share with Coral Resorts after being told the same lies as some others.  I asked the sales persons if the points used would be based on the location, number of rooms, time of year, etc and was told no.  He stated that we would use only 7500 - 9000 points per week or 1071 - 1285 per night.  During the 5 days cancellation period I called down there and asked other questions and was lied to repeatly.  We need help.


----------



## Janette

They were sued a couple of years ago. I don't remember the outcome.


----------



## vkhome

Janette said:


> They were sued a couple of years ago. I don't remember the outcome.




My understanding is the suit was "won"; however each person who joined the suit had to pay the lawyer about $700, as I recall.  I'm also not sure what the plaintiffs received as an outcome?   This suit was only to address the $1200 assessment to update all units, buildings and grounds after Epic ran it into the ground. I think they were attempting to get the assessment waived and sell the property back to the management company.  I paid the assessment reluctantly, but was very pleased with how the money was used.  It looks gorgeous!!!

Now, I also know another "suit" that was started recently by someone who was "scammed" by one of the sales persons (an all too common story, unfortunately).  She had extremely positive results and had indicated to me in a private email that she would post this outcome on TUG.  Hope she does.  The suit was dropped after successful negotiation with the "higher ups" in the company.


----------



## luv2vacation

vkhome said:


> My understanding is the suit was "won"; however each person who joined the suit had to pay the lawyer about $700, as I recall.  I'm also not sure what the plaintiffs received as an outcome?   This suit was only to address the $1200 assessment to update all units, buildings and grounds after Epic ran it into the ground. I think they were attempting to get the assessment waived and sell the property back to the management company.



I don't even recall the suit - didn't participate in it.





vkhome said:


> I paid the assessment reluctantly, but was very pleased with how the money was used.  It looks gorgeous!!!



I did also, VERY reluctantly.  (Especially after having been there right before and seeing the condition that Epic had left it in.   )  But, like you Janette, the next time we went we were extremely pleased with how the money had been spent.  I agree, it is gorgeous, and the amenities are fantastic.


----------



## coolgunz

*Settlement & Non-Disclosure*

I believe most of those who are smart enough to take on Coral Resorts will eventually get their money back.  Coral doesn't want too much negative publicity, because it might put an end to their "business" (if cheating people out of their money can be considered a business).

But those who "settle" are likely required to sign a non-disclosure agreement as part of their settlement.  From that time forward... all they can do is acknowledge that there was a dispute with Coral, but is has since been resolved to the satisfation of both parties.

So, if you don't see any more posts from certain members... that may imply that they're under some sort of "gag order" or something equivalent.  However, that doesn't mean Coral has stopped using the sales tactics which got them into the dispute(s) to start with.

The expression "caveat emptor" isn't enough to prevent a flim-flam artist from pulling a slick one.

There are some other Latin words & phrases which may be more appropriate:

1.  "actus reus"  [guilty act]

2.  "mens rea"  [guilty mind]

3.  "actus non facit reum nisi mens sit rea"  [the act does not make a person guilty unless the mind be also guilty]

Here are some similarly interesting adverbs and nouns from Wikipedia:

1.  Negligently: the actor is unaware of the attendant circumstances and the consequences of his conduct, but a "reasonable person" would have been aware.

2.  Recklessly: the actor is aware that the attendant circumstances exist, but nevertheless engages in the conduct that a "law-abiding person" would have refrained from.

3.  Knowingly: the actor is practically certain that his conduct will lead to the result.

4.  Purposefully: the actor has the "conscious object" of engaging in conduct and believes or hopes that the attendant circumstances exist.

5.  Strict Liability: the actor engaged in conduct and his mental state is irrelevant.

[I prefer substituting the word "misconduct" instead of conduct.]

Here are some more excerpts from Wikipedia:

"The court will have little difficulty in establishing mens rea if there is actual evidence – for instance, if the accused made an admissible admission.  This would satisfy a subjective test. But a significant proportion of those accused of crimes make no such admissions. Hence, some degree of objectivity must be brought to bear as the basis upon which to impute the necessary component(s).

It is always reasonable to assume that people of ordinary intelligence are aware of their physical surroundings and of the ordinary laws of cause and effect. Thus, when a person plans what to do and what not to do, he will understand the range of likely outcomes from given behaviour on a sliding scale from "inevitable" to "probable" to "possible" to "improbable". The more an outcome shades towards the "inevitable" end of the scale, the more likely it is that the accused both foresaw and desired it, and, therefore, the safer it is to impute intention.

If there is clear subjective evidence that the accused did not have foresight, but a reasonable person would have, the hybrid test may find criminal negligence.

In terms of the burden of proof, the requirement is that a jury  must have a high degree of certainty before convicting, defined as "beyond a reasonable doubt" in the United States..."

[I know... BORING!] :zzz:

But maybe we'll see some of this applied int the future VERY soon!


----------



## sawhite22

*Class Action Suit Against Coral Resorts*

HELP!!  Is anyone currently involved in a class action suit against Coral Resorts?

My husband and I are looking to join a current suit or start a new one.  Anyone who has dealt with this company knows the false statements and misrepresentations this company is famous for.  I have filed complaints with the Real Estate Commission, BBB, and Attorney General's Office and they are all currently under investigation.


----------



## vkhome

I am not aware of any current class action against Coral Resorts.
What specific issues are the present concern?


----------



## sawhite22

To make a long story short...everything they told us was a lie.  There were several major selling points which influenced our decision to buy that we later found out were not true.  This experience has been nothing but one misrepresentation after another.  When we complained we were told that we were originally sold the wrong thing to fit our needs and that if we upgraded all of our problems would be solved.  WRONG!  I hate to say that we were taken in again.  The lies only continued, not to mention the so called "guarantee" they gave us before signing...was yet another lie.  Now, we are paying for something that is not what we thought we were purchasing and we can not use.


----------



## vkhome

That's really horrid; I am so sorry.  Not sure what to recommend.  Try contacting Reba Management.  Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## MnSotaWarden

*Class Action Lawsuit?*



vkhome said:


> That's really horrid; I am so sorry.  Not sure what to recommend.  Try contacting Reba Management.  Wish I could be of more help.



Uh vkhome, didn't you inform lakesgal to start another thread concerning a class action lawsuit?  

Just read up in this thread. lakesgal was looking for participants to join a class action. Albeit, that was some time ago. But, I think these things take some time to get going.


----------



## bfamily

*Finding out what you already know*



sawhite22 said:


> To make a long story short...everything they told us was a lie.  There were several major selling points which influenced our decision to buy that we later found out were not true.  This experience has been nothing but one misrepresentation after another.  When we complained we were told that we were originally sold the wrong thing to fit our needs and that if we upgraded all of our problems would be solved.  WRONG!  I hate to say that we were taken in again.  The lies only continued, not to mention the so called "guarantee" they gave us before signing...was yet another lie.  Now, we are paying for something that is not what we thought we were purchasing and we can not use.




Silly me for thinking that Coral Resorts was an upstanding business with honest employees.  I feel like such a sucker because we just didn’t know.  We have family members who have time shares and have had absolutely no problems but we are finding out the hard way (and expensive way) that Coral Resorts should not be trusted.

I wanted to know what action you have taken or if you can give me any information.  I have contacted others who have recently experienced these same issues and would like to put something together.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## bfamily

*Can you help*



Lakesgal said:


> Not only is it high pressure, they out-and-out lie to you to get you sign the contract. I know, I did! They said they would sell my old timeshare within 90 days and I could use the money to pay off the new contract. Well, they never sold it and now I'm stuck with 2 timeshares, maintenance fees, taxes, etc. I am putting together a Class Action suit against Coral Resorts. Anyone want to join me?



Nice to see some things never change! Coral Resorts continues to deceive people!  Can you tell me where things went with your lawsuit? I am in the process of making A LOT of noise with them!!

Thanks


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Coral Resorts & Reba Management*

Does anyone know the exact relationship between Coral Resorts and Reba Management?  Is Reba Management owned by Coral Resorts, like Southwind Management is owned by Spinnaker?


----------



## Islandress

bfamily said:


> Silly me for thinking that Coral Resorts was an upstanding business with honest employees.  I feel like such a sucker because we just didn’t know.  We have family members who have time shares and have had absolutely no problems but we are finding out the hard way (and expensive way) that Coral Resorts should not be trusted.
> 
> I wanted to know what action you have taken or if you can give me any information.  I have contacted others who have recently experienced these same issues and would like to put something together.
> 
> Thank you for your help!



I'm also scammed by Coral Resorts, I filed complaint in BBB & SC LLR. I would like to know if you are planing something. Please contact me.


----------



## Islandress

I know both company have the same CEO. Coral Resorts & Reba Management.


----------



## huntsys

*Class Action Suite Against Coral Resorts - Anyone ???*

Hi!  We have also been scammed by Coral resorts.  Essentially the same dishonest tactics were used to trick us into signing up.  Todate we've paid out quite a bit of money without receiving any benefits or payback on their bogus promises whatsoever. 

Just today we received an "Owner Statement" demanding payment of $997.55 for Coral Sands Homeowner's Association annual fees (maintenance fees I guess).   Note this quote:  _"the above fees are due in full in  30 days.  (August 20, 2012)  If the payment is not received within those 30 days, a $25 late fee is applied.  If the payment is not received in 90 days a 50% (of $997.55) late fee is applied.  If the fees are unpaid as of Dec. 31, 2012 a 200% (of I'm assuming $997.55 plus other charges tacked on) late fee is applied." 
_
On contacting their Charlotte, NC office I was told that if I decided to stop paying monthly installments and refused to pay the $997.55, etc. then I would ultimately "have to pay for foreclousure costs", and "this would go on my credit report", and I would be drawn and quartered  :annoyed: , etc.  

I just joined this forum so not knowing exactly what to do next I quoted oher comments some have already made below.  I would certainly like to pursue a class action suite against Coral Sands (or whatever name(s) they go by).    

Thanks and hope to hear from you soon.   

huntsys@yahoo.com

===============================================

Islandress

Quote:

Originally Posted by bfamily

Silly me for thinking that Coral Resorts was an upstanding business with honest employees. I feel like such a sucker because we just didn’t know. We have family members who have time shares and have had absolutely no problems but we are finding out the hard way (and expensive way) that Coral Resorts should not be trusted.

I wanted to know what action you have taken or if you can give me any information. I have contacted others who have recently experienced these same issues and would like to put something together.

Thank you for your help!

I'm also scammed by Coral Resorts, I filed complaint in BBB & SC LLR. I would like to know if you are planing something. Please contact me. 



Islandress said:


> I'm also scammed by Coral Resorts, I filed complaint in BBB & SC LLR. I would like to know if you are planing something. Please contact me.


----------



## tschwa2

The problem with class action suits is the lawyers are not paid up front but get paid out of the settlement or pay out.  They will only work if they think they can get a decent settlement and will primarily work to settle the suit so that they get paid as much as possible and have to do the least amount of work as possible.  Look at the RCI weeks and points settlement.  In the end each member that was part of the suit got $15.00 or less and the lawyers got, I can't remember the number but for some reason I think it was around $250,000.  And to top it all of part of the settlement to get the $15.00 was that you agree that RCI did nothing wrong and have to modify their business model slightly for 2 years and then can go back to doing what ever they want to do.  

I wouldn't wait for a class action suit.  You need to decide what you want to do.  You can continue to pay or you can refuse to pay and possibly take a hit  on your credit.  Coral resorts has made it clear that they will pursue the debt.   You might want to contact the AG in SC and report the misrepresentations made by the resort.


----------

